# Carburetor off 8 hp Tecumseh



## Beerdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an Coleman Generator that was converted to propane. I decided to change it back to gas so I ordered a replacement carburetor for it. It is built a little different from the carburetor that I took off it. I need to know if it will work and if anyone has a diagram of what hoses connect where would be great. I am new at this and trying to save some money and do it myself. So any help would be appreciated. If someone has an idea please respond with email address and I will email pic of the two carburetors side by side. The jpg is to large to attach. Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There's one or two nipples on the carb. A 1/4" one with barbs, which is the fuel feed from the tank. If there's a second, smaller nipple on the opposite side, it's for a primer (a line connected to a push-bulb).


----------



## Beerdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

There are two both on the right side......one comes straight out just like on the old carb. It had a L fuel fitting on it. Then there is another right above it that comes out in about a 45 degree angle. Also does the L fitting come in different sizes? The one that came in the box with with carb. does not fit. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The smaller nipple should be for a primer hose as described above. The fuel fitting needs to be pressed into the carburetor, so it's a tight fit that won't leak.

If your jpeg is too large to attach, you could post it on a free hosting site such as photobucket and then just post the link.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

30 year i have the pictures he sent i will save the images and post them in my photobucket acct and then fix it for him here since i know how to do this and plus i dont mind doing it i have viewed the two carbs and will conclude that they are not the same carb at all 
totally different the other carb he shows in the new one looks like a 632334A carb by the looks of it 

but i will do this later im busy working all afternoon today got a homelite xl 12 to get running for a customer 

and right now i just started hiccuping so have to get something for that i cannot stand hiccuping it is irritating when you try to concentrate and go hiccup hiccup hiccup birp birp 

that gets irritating at times 

so i found out drinking some diet rite cola or sprite will do the trick everytime 

it may be tommorrow before i can get them pictures posted 

take care all 
calvin


----------



## Beerdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a picture that I took today of the carb. after I put the old carb, back on. I have 2 hoses one is from the gas tank and that is on the left. The hose on the right comes from the generator. I need to know what that goes to. Does it go to carb ? Or does the line from the fuel tank go to the carb. ? This is why I am confused. Thanks

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/beerdawgydawg/th_Carburetor.jpg


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It appears there is a nipple on the left side of the picture, I'd gather there's a spacer plate between the intake manifold and the carburetor. If there is and the nipple seen is part of it, I'd say it was the propane delivery plate and needs to be removed. Bolt the carb. up straight to the manifold.
The hose on the right is from the crankcase breather. Twist is so it points straight down. Nothing attaches to it.
You will definitely need to adjust governor free play. Search 4-stroke forum for "static governor adjustment" and you should find it. If you can't, just ask and one of us will guide you.
Paul


----------



## Beerdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help Paul,Lawnmowertech and 30yrtech. After Paul told me what the second hose was far I added a little fuel and tried to start the generator. It started on 2nd pull. Needs some adjusting but would start so I guess no need for a new carb. ...Now I will start to read up on the adjustments people have made for it to run better and to make sure it will produce some power . Thanks again


----------



## edboyles (Dec 21, 2008)

Breathe into a bag for a minute or so and the hiccuping will stop.....your body needs a little CO2...Trust me it works........




Lawnmowertech said:


> 30 year i have the pictures he sent i will save the images and post them in my photobucket acct and then fix it for him here since i know how to do this and plus i dont mind doing it i have viewed the two carbs and will conclude that they are not the same carb at all
> totally different the other carb he shows in the new one looks like a 632334A carb by the looks of it
> 
> but i will do this later im busy working all afternoon today got a homelite xl 12 to get running for a customer
> ...


----------

